# Freeze on "Welcome to FreeBSD" after installation



## Roy Chan (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to FreeBSD. Today I tried to install FreeBSD 11.1 on the virtual server, with all "harden your server" options selected. Once the installation finished, the system rebooted but freeze at the "Welcome to FreeBSD" screen. Typing "1" or use the enter button doesn't work at all.

What could the problem possibly be? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2017)

Roy Chan said:


> Today I tried to install FreeBSD 11.1 on the virtual server


Which virtual server? There are quite a few of them and they all work differently.


----------



## Roy Chan (Oct 12, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Which virtual server? There are quite a few of them and they all work differently.


It's from Hetzner virtual server. KVM-based.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2017)

There are a few people on here with FreeBSD VMs on Hetzner, I'm sure someone will come up with ideas.

In the meantime, the most obvious would be to try again _without_ all the hardening options turned on, i.e. use the default settings.


----------



## Roy Chan (Oct 12, 2017)

SirDice said:


> There are a few people on here with FreeBSD VMs on Hetzner, I'm sure someone will come up with ideas.
> 
> In the meantime, the most obvious would be to try again _without_ all the hardening options turned on, i.e. use the default settings.



Thank you. I will try to find which option possibly caused this issue.


----------



## tingo (Oct 12, 2017)

PR 213155 could be relevant.


----------



## Roy Chan (Oct 12, 2017)

I tried reinstall the system without and hardening options selected, still freeze. ;(


----------



## Roy Chan (Oct 12, 2017)

tingo said:


> PR 213155 could be relevant.



Thank you. As far as I know, Hetzner runs their virtual machines on Intel E5 CPUs. Possibly not this issue. But I'm checking the threads of the issue.


----------

